# Here is "Horse", new gelding * -come guess-



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So here is my new guy. Will hopefully be moved to the barn hopefully this weekend if we dont get more stormy weather. This boy is pretty cute. He's a 9 yr old, registered _____________(those of you who know...shhhh...).

That's where I want to see what you guys think he is. He's a bit of an odd ball I think. An asbolutely fantastic horse. He's well tempered and easy to work with and the best part, not a baby so off to training he will go into the new year. Going to turn him into a little hunter. He was ridden a couple times last year, but has never had any official training done(so far).

This boy has a cute barn name but it's also what I call a people name which I am never a fan of (I can't get myself to use people names for animals). I will need suggestions of names for him. Everything welcome.

Very excited to get some before and after pictures as he starts a good excercise program. Very excited to get him going.

Let's get those breed guesses going, thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! He is gorgeous! Congratulations! Very stunning boy.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

about how tall is he?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I think he will look even more lovely once you get him in shape! Not sure about the breed...something in me wants to say gaited but that's probably not the case. Or possibly a quarter horse? lol IDK 

I like the look of him though!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> about how tall is he?


 
Oops, forgot to put that info on there. He finished at 15'1hh, but we will be measuring him when he gets- just to double check.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

*Scratches head wondering if this is a trick question....hmmm....


If it is a trick question I vote appaloosa.

Whatever he is, he is handsome.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL, it is not a trick question :lol:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i say canadian warmblood


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> LOL, it is not a trick question :lol:


Darn..... :lol:


I have fun with my appy all the time since no one can guess that is what he is.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I like his butt  
Very pretty !


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

American Quarter Horse..

Gorgeous


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i say Morgan


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't see... I'll have to wait till I get home to see it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a QH to me. Beautiful boy.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*In the second picture he reminds me of an Arabian for some reason.. But in the other two, I think Morgan. (He looks a lot like my new guy and he's a Morgan hehe).. He very cute, congrats!*


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He's gorgeous 
Have no idea what breed though.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Quarter horse head, Quarter horse hindquarters and quarter horse build.. I say quarter.
Or, maybe Morgan? .. I know he's gorgeous though. I've been looking at his pictures for about a half hour now, lol ..


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I wanna say Anglo Arab or Morgan? Very pretty._


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I know what he is!









Disney Names:
- Jasper
- Gaston
- Simba (I love this name - would have used it for Denny, but Denny fit better)
- Zazu

My names:
- Argo
- Gulliver

I'll be back with more!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

JDI.. You tease.. haha:lol:

I looked at the second picture, and it's kind of Arabian-ish? ..
My mind keeps changing..


----------



## horsiegirl98 (Dec 8, 2009)

i wanna say I KNOW he is a quarter horse or a QH cross ( I have one and can tell by his legs)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

arab/qh?


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to say "what is" Quarter Horse.. Final answer.
*smacks buzzer*


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Mmmk. I have a multitude of guesses because I really can't figure it out.

Morgan
Morab
Quarter Horse
Quarab
Arabian


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I go with quarter horse


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous. I say a QH. I don't think that he is a solid paint but maybe.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I'm going to say "what is" Quarter Horse.. Final answer.
> *smacks buzzer*


HAHAHAHA you're to funny. Loved that post LMBO! :lol:

I'll wait until morning to post the answer. Do we have a few more guesses?:twisted:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute and fluffy! I win!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha...
I made a funny


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The rear shot makes me think QH but those tall white stockings make me think paint, the head makes me think morgan....... He's cute anyways


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going with either anglo-arab or quarab.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Answer*

Those were a lot of really good guesses everyone! lots of replies! Wish I had a prize to give out 

Here's the answer  (Thank you JDI): Sweet Slippery Sloap Quarter Horse


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Woah I'm surprised he isn't an Appendix? Gorgeous


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, great TB bloodlines, War Admiral, Bold Ruler and more. No wonder he's nice.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you! he does have awesome lines. I think it will be super exciting to see how he turns out with full time training and a good feeding program. 

Thanks to Fehr, we've got ourselves a really good horse on our hands


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Hhaha! i knew he was a QH. I have a Qurab and he doesnt look much like him! :0


----------

